# Jug Bay Patuxent River Park 5/13



## tosainu1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Got there at 9 am with 3 friends..They fished the pier and I took turns taking them out on my 10 ft. bass raider...I started out to the right of the pier in the first cove past the hawks on camera and started catching small white perch..Switched up, started using high low rigs by buoy #8 with chicken liver dough bait and nightcrawlers and we were catching lots of good sized catfish...The sun got too hot though and we left around 1pm...BTW the big catfish were caught in the deepest areas of the channel. If you want to catch catfish, this is the place...


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice report, my son and I were there Saturday and I had a catfish hit a Bomber crankbait. Had a ball getting him to the boat. There are still alot of small Rock fish there right now too. Only problem with Jug Bay the warter always is dirty or muddy.I have a color selecter and it said to use ????? .But you are right it is loaded with big cat fish.


----------



## tosainu1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah the water is very dirty and muddy...fish were jumping everywhere once the tide would start moving....what size bomber crank bait did you use? I want to start using artificials..I have a whole tray of lures i bought for fishing peacock bass in panama that i have never used for anything....


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

I was using the one that dives 2 to 5 foot deep. the color was ox bow bream. They really seem to like that color. My son uses a blue and grey color. Both are the square bill lip.


----------



## tosainu1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info...I offloaded my boat at the first boat ramp where there is a pier large enough for around 5 rods or so...I went straight across the water until i hit the long, thin patch of tall lily pad type weeds and I went to the right all the way to the edge of the lily pads and started working my way back towards where I came from..The water is very deep there...That is where we caught the biggest catfish...The small white perch are in all the coves and they were hitting the nightcrawlers really well....The main attraction of that place is the natural beauty...Hawks and blue herons are everywhere....


----------



## tosainu1 (Jun 13, 2007)

What lures or bait do you think would be successful for rockfish there? I have only ever had success using fresh cut menhaden(frozen is about useless) and I have never tried it at Jug Bay because I did'nt know there were rockfish there...any tips would be helpful as i plan to return there often...


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

I have never tried cut bait there. I can tell you that razor clams work very well there also. I think you put in at jacksons landing , if so turn left and head up the river till you come to the opeaning of the western branch. Right in front of the branch is a sink hole about 30 feet deep try there I have had alot of sucess there. As for luers I would try rattle traps in blue and chrome.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Carp season @ Jug Bay...some real cows should be peak spawning amongst the weed right about now.
Carp and cats...a Patuxent specialty. Cat tournies are held annually, state record carp have come from there decades past as well as huge carp (30lb ++) pictorials from the C&R carp set.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Yes, that feeder creek mouth has a scour hole and is popular year round. I work at the Jug Bay AA County Sanctuary side on special projects and its fascinating to experience the seasonal changes @ The Jug.


----------

